# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Неизвестный формат файла .mdb в Microsoft Access - ремонт невозможен.

## vladislavslepynin

Здравствуйте,я к вам за советом, у меня есть файл на персональном компьютере , который я считаю доступным для файла B / C ,его название .mdb , однако я его не могу открыть! Я даже пытался следовать пошаговым ремонтом (создать новый файл и использовать "компактный ремонт) инструментов. И все, что я получаю это "непризнанный формат .mdb" (заменить * именем файла). Я даже не уверен, что можно получить доступ к файлу. Я пытался с помощью Office 2007 и Office 2010, но не работает. Есть ли способ исправить это, но не на сайте Microsoft? Или является фактически доступ к этому файлу, не с другим переименованным расширением ? Любая помощь , буду благодарен, спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

> Здравствуйте,я к вам за советом, у меня есть файл на персональном компьютере , который я считаю доступным для файла B / C ,его название .mdb , однако я его не могу открыть! Я даже пытался следовать пошаговым ремонтом (создать новый файл и использовать "компактный ремонт) инструментов. И все, что я получаю это "непризнанный формат .mdb" (заменить * именем файла). Я даже не уверен, что можно получить доступ к файлу. Я пытался с помощью Office 2007 и Office 2010, но не работает. Есть ли способ исправить это, но не на сайте Microsoft? Или является фактически доступ к этому файлу, не с другим переименованным расширением ? Любая помощь , буду благодарен, спасибо.


Надо полагать, следующим ответом в топике будет рекомендация воспользоваться некой новой программой (платной, разумеется) для ремонта файлов базы данных...

----------


## borisportnov

Предлагаю воспользоваться этими источниками
http://www.oemailrecovery.com/ru/access_recovery.html

https://community.office365.com/ru-ru/f/449/t/401507

а так же этой инструкцией:
Восстановление после повреждения 
Эта статья может помочь, если база данных уже повреждена. Чтобы выяснить, каковы причины повреждения, см. в разделе предотвращение повреждения. Прежде чем делать что-нибудь еще, сделайте копию поврежденного файла mdb, пока доступ не работает, и не переписывая ранее резервных копий. Это позволит попробовать разные подходы и последовательности при необходимости. Далее, попробуйте встроенную утилиту восстановления. Это очень простое решение может работать с поврежденными индексами, и возможно даже избавиться от поврежденного объекта: В Access 2010, нажмите кнопку сжатие и восстановление базы данных на базе инструментов ленты. В Access 2007 нажмите кнопку Office (слева вверху), затем управлять. В Access 95 - 2003, выбрать служебные программы в меню Сервис.

----------


## grobik

> Предлагаю воспользоваться этими источниками
> http://www.oemailrecovery.com/ru/access_recovery.html
> 
> https://community.office365.com/ru-ru/f/449/t/401507
> 
> а так же этой инструкцией:
> Восстановление после повреждения 
> Эта статья может помочь, если база данных уже повреждена. Чтобы выяснить, каковы причины повреждения, см. в разделе предотвращение повреждения. Прежде чем делать что-нибудь еще, сделайте копию поврежденного файла mdb, пока доступ не работает, и не переписывая ранее резервных копий. Это позволит попробовать разные подходы и последовательности при необходимости. Далее, попробуйте встроенную утилиту восстановления. Это очень простое решение может работать с поврежденными индексами, и возможно даже избавиться от поврежденного объекта: В Access 2010, нажмите кнопку сжатие и восстановление базы данных на базе инструментов ленты. В Access 2007 нажмите кнопку Office (слева вверху), затем управлять. В Access 95 - 2003, выбрать служебные программы в меню Сервис.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Как в воду глядел... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

